# Which shows are you all attending this year?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

I am still very much keeping my ear to the ground and keep finding more and more shows to attend. So how many shows and which are you attending this year?

Mine are.
Bakewell open.
Birmingham ch show.
Darlington ch show.
Driffield ch show.

And hopefully the Shetland sheepdog clubs ch show.:w00t:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you going to be showing or watching?

We are cutting down on CH shows this year - between my back problems and the price of entries and fuel it is all getting a wee bit silly when you have a few dogs  

I can enter four dogs in an Open show for less than one at a CH show - I qualified my boy at Blackpool, so only a couple more CH shows this year and then will be sticking to mainly Open and Limit shows until out Breed Club CH show early next year.

Good luck if you are showing - and enjoy either way


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

we are not entered in any shows atm. although will e at windsor toy day, just for the day out.
we to are cutting down, I only show at champ level, as no open shows local enough to warrent spending so much on traveling. entries just keep on rising, its a nightmare.
all ours are qualifed for crufts and as we plan to have a littler a wee bit more on into the year we wont leave her once mated, and confirmed pregnant. Im being picky on judges to..because I can


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Are you going to be showing or watching?


Entering. 

We are really excited to be getting out there. Aiden's turned into a handsome little dog who currently meets breed standard perfectly! I sent the pictures I took to his breeder and she said how great he looks!

:w00t:


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I am still very much keeping my ear to the ground and keep finding more and more shows to attend. So how many shows and which are you attending this year?
> 
> Mine are.
> Bakewell open.
> ...


We are entered/entering the following show:-

Longridge and Goosnargh Agricultural show
Tonge and Dist open show
Leeds Ch show
Cartmel Agricultural show
Garstang Agricultural show
Preston and dist open show
Lunesdale Agricultural show
Bolton open show
Driffield Ch show
Burnley and dist open show
Minlands counties Ch show
Fylde open show
Lancaster and dist open show
Blackpool toy dog open show
Hyde and dist open show

As you can see, we're going to just a couple!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Ooo I really want to do Preston and district open . I may actually enter. 

Whens Garstang Agricultural show? ANd whens the entries close? Sorry for all the questions.:blush:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Going to do Midland Counties Canine Society champ show too. My OH is looking at me like I am nuts.:blush:


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Windsor Ch Show
East Of England Ch Show
Midland Chihuahua Club Open Show
Richmond Ch Show
Derby Canine Society Open Show
Long Coat Chihuahua Club Ch Show
British Chihuahua Club Ch Show
West Country Chihuahua Club Ch Show
Long Coat Chihuahua Club Open Show
LKA Ch Show

and probably a few more opens


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

We are doing 

Leeds champ show
East riding gundog
Harrogate open show
North riding gundog
Darlington champ show 
Driffield champ show
Nidderdale agricultural show

And looking for some more to fill some gaps


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Ooo I really want to do Preston and district open . I may actually enter.
> 
> Whens Garstang Agricultural show? ANd whens the entries close? Sorry for all the questions.:blush:


If you PM me your email address i can send you schedule's for Preston and Fylde(Will send to anyone else who wants them too)

Fylde have a class for shetlands. Preston closes 12th August and Fylde 17th September.

Garstang is on 6th August and closes on 18th July. You can download the schedule here Garstang & District Agricultural and Horticultural Society - Dog Show

Don't worry i don't mind all the question!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

CE1985F said:


> If you PM me your email address i can send you schedule's for Preston and Fylde(Will send to anyone else who wants them too)
> 
> Fylde have a class for shetlands. Preston closes 12th August and Fylde 17th September.
> 
> ...


Ooo thank you, Can you pay by postal order? Or by putting money in the slip rather than cheque?


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

I love springers said:


> We are doing
> 
> Leeds champ show
> East riding gundog
> ...


Is Nidderdale at Harrogate? Have you got a schedule?


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Ooo thank you, Can you pay by postal order? Or by putting money in the slip rather than cheque?


At Preston and Fylde you can, not sure about Garstang though! Sure it should be fine as long as it is a crossed Postal Order!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Going to do Midland Counties Canine Society champ show too. My OH is looking at me like I am nuts.:blush:


Haha - welcome to the world of dog showing  my late father used to think I was insane and my poor OH is long suffering


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Haha - welcome to the world of dog showing  my late father used to think I was insane and my poor OH is long suffering


He has agree'd but he doesnt look happy. :lol:

August 4rd - Bakewell open show.
August 6th - Garstang open show. 
September 3rd - Birmingham Championship show.
September 11th - Preston open show. 
September 17th - Darlington Championship show. 
September 29th - Driffield Championship show. 
October 22nd - Shetland sheepdog Championship show.
October 30th - Midland Counties Canine Society Championship show.

I have told him that if he gets a sudden burst of energy he's quite welcome to handle Aiden for me in the ring.

I just need to work out what stuff means now....like.....bench clips? What are those? 
And what you win to get into crufts? And what points are? A long way to go before I know what I am doing.

Tanya's been a big help and guided me as to what classes to enter.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> He has agree'd but he doesnt look happy. :lol:
> 
> August 4rd - Bakewell open show.
> August 6th - Garstang open show.
> ...


OK: Championship shows are usually (not always - breed shows in Labs seem to be benched less and less - can't speak for other breeds) benched - this means you will need a collar and a benching chain - you can normally pick these up at the stalls at shows - you will be given a number on your entry passes (and in the catalogue if you get one) - this will be your bench and your ring number.

It's a 'Ring Clip' you need - this is to secure your number on to you visibly - these also are usually on sale at Champ shows, but it seems to be harder and harder these days to find them for some reason 

Some use arm bands to display their numbers - my other half has even used a neck chain usually used to hold work passes.

I mislaid my ring clip at Blackpool and ended up using a safety pin  although actually - with the wind - it was probably better than a normal ring clip. YOu also get some of the nick nack stalls stock the small badge clips for about 50p / £1 (Always handy to keep stowed away  )

If the show isn't benched (it usually says on the schedule) - if you are going alone, then seriously consider taking a crate - it saves you having to pester someone to hold your dog if you need the loo / want some food etc - also - if you happen to win and have to wait around for the group or BIS it can be a long day - and a youngster particularly will need some rest - most won't be able to keep going and then show well after a good few hours out and about.

A lot depends on the dog - I've got dogs I rarely crate at shows, and dogs I do - some of mine would show all day - others need a bit of a 'chill' - you will get to know after a few shows what type of dogs yours is - but I would err on the side of caution to start with - it's a long day for a youngster.

Even if you are not going alone, as above, they are useful 'just in case'. Be aware that some societies are disapproving / blocking the use of soft crates at shows because there have been some nasty accidents with dogs 'going over'

============================================

*What do you have to get to qualify for Crufts?*

I thought it used to be based on stud book bands - but now I think the classes have been standardised -if this is the case, at a Championship show, you need, a 1st, 2nd or 3rd place in


Minor Puppy
Puppy
Junior
Yearling
Post Graduate
Limit 
Open

If you get 1st to third place in Limit or Open, then the dog get's it's stud book number and qualifies for Crufts for Life (don't go putting pups in those classes though 

================================

*Points*

I am guessing you are talking about Junior Warrant or Show Certificate of Merit Points?

*Junior Warrant*
The Junior Warrant can only be awarded if the dog has the correct number of points (25) by the time it reaches 18 months.

A dog will be awarded 

three points for a first place at a Championship show - providing there is three dogs in the class
Three points for a first place at an Open show - providing there is three dogs in the class

If there isn't three dogs in the class - providing there is at least three classes, and the dog goes on to win Best of Breed - it will get a point / three points from that instead.

a Minimum of three points (i.e. on CH show class win) must be won at Championship level

A minimum of three points (i.e. three class wins at Open Level) must be won at Open Level

The remainder of the points can come from either level

=====================================

*Show Certificate of Merit *
Ths is slightly different - firstly, you can only collect points at Open Show Level.

There is no time or age limit on it, however Best Puppy or Puppy Group placings *do not count*.

You get


1 point for Best of Breed
4 Points for Group 1
3 points for Group 2
2 points for Group 3
1 point for Group 4
5 Points for Best in Show
(I think) 4 points for reserve best in show

5 Points MUST come from group placings.

=============================================

It is the owners responsibility to maintain a record of the points claimed for submission to the KC

HTH a bit - not doing many of the Northern shows this year - but best of luck


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

CE1985F..... Nidderdale ag show is at Bewerley Park Pateley Bridge HG3 5BD.

It is not in Harrogate

I only have the 1 schedule but if you want to call the secretary i can give you their phone number

The show is on monday 19th sept and closing date is 24th august...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

swarthy said:


> OK: Championship shows are usually (not always - breed shows in Labs seem to be benched less and less - can't speak for other breeds) benched - this means you will need a collar and a benching chain - you can normally pick these up at the stalls at shows - you will be given a number on your entry passes (and in the catalogue if you get one) - this will be your bench and your ring number.
> 
> It's a 'Ring Clip' you need - this is to secure your number on to you visibly - these also are usually on sale at Champ shows, but it seems to be harder and harder these days to find them for some reason
> 
> ...


Thank you this has been so helpful.
What do you have to win to become a champ? (I highly doubt it will ever happen but I am curious).

So you dont get JW points for being placed 2nd or 3rd in opens? Only first?

They should do a dog showing for dummies:w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Also do you get points for first place in a variety class?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you this has been so helpful.
> What do you have to win to become a champ? (I highly doubt it will ever happen but I am curious).


To become a Champion, your dog needs to be awarded three challenge certificates (CC) under three different judges.

To challenge for the CC, the dog has to be unbeaten by any other dog in it's breed. If you are entered into multiple classes, and your dog wins it's class, you CANNOT withdraw from further breed classes, if you do, you will be deemed to have been beaten.

Conversely, you are able to withdraw from the Any Variety And Stakes Classes.

The Bitch and dog CC winners then challenge for Best of Breed (BIS at Breed shows).

There is also a Reserve CC for both dog and bitch - these also give the dog it's stud book number



shetlandlover said:


> So you dont get JW points for being placed 2nd or 3rd in opens? Only first?


(PS: The Junior Warrant award qualifies the dog for Crufts for life as it gives it it's stud book number)

================================================

As an aside, if the show is judged on the group system, and your dog happens to get Group 1 or Puppy Group 1, then you will challenge BIS or BPIS.

If the show is not based on the group system, then every unbeaten dog and puppy will then challenge for BIS and BPIS respectively.

NB: any wins at Limit shows do not count towards JW or Show Certificate of Merit - and also do not affect class eligibility for any classes at Open or Championship level.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Also do you get points for first place in a variety class?


YOu don't get it for the normal 'AV' Classes - I 'think' you might be eligible if you are in "Any Variety Not Separately Classified" (AVNSC) - maybe someone with a rarer breed can clarify?

Being in Labs, it's very rare to get shows without at least one Labrador Class (there are a few - but normally too far to travel for no breed classes)


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> YOu don't get it for the normal 'AV' Classes - I 'think' you might be eligible if you are in *"Any Variety Not Separately Classified" (AVNSC)* - maybe someone with a rarer breed can clarify?
> 
> Being in Labs, it's very rare to get shows without at least one Labrador Class (there are a few - but normally too far to travel for no breed classes)


I'm pretty sure that right! (99%)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

swarthy said:


> YOu don't get it for the normal 'AV' Classes - I 'think' you might be eligible if you are in "Any Variety Not Separately Classified" (AVNSC) - maybe someone with a rarer breed can clarify?


This is what I am entering in one of the shows that doesnt have Shetland sheepdog class.

So to get 1 CC you need to win 1st place in your class or in the whole breed?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

hi shetlandlover i will also be at Garstang with my show team


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

leoti said:


> hi shetlandlover i will also be at Garstang with my show team


I look forward to seeing you there.:w00t:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> This is what I am entering in one of the shows that doesnt have Shetland sheepdog class.
> 
> So to get 1 CC you need to win 1st place in your class or in the whole breed?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


NP - it might be useful to do a thread with all this info - unfortunately, I don't think it's an area of the site people 'venture' unless they have a specific interest 

To be awarded the CC, you have to win your class (and any subsequent classes if you are in more than one class).

You will then challenge all the other class winners to be awarded the CC.

Dependent on the types of entries and number of classes in your breed - this could be a few to many - some shows have around 11/12 classes for dogs and bitches in Labs - smaller breeds will often have smaller numbers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

swarthy said:


> NP - it might be useful to do a thread with all this info - unfortunately, I don't think it's an area of the site people 'venture' unless they have a specific interest
> 
> To be awarded the CC, you have to win your class (and any subsequent classes if you are in more than one class).
> 
> ...


Okay so if I entered Aiden in puppy at a champ show and he won (doubt it but lets pretend) he would then have to beat the winners of the other classes to be awarded a CC?

At blackpool cham show the average was 5 dogs per class. (give or take).


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

like most i'm cutting back too, luckily qualifying at Crufts this year, saving me dosh""LOL

i'll be doing

PAIGNTON CH SHOW,

WKC CHAMP SHOW

NORTH DEVON CANINE SOCIETY

AND BREED CLUB CHAMP SHOWS .

good luck with Aidens first show . who is the judge?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter said:


> good luck with Aidens first show . who is the judge?


We have him in 3 classes for his first show. The three judges are; Nina Rowlands, Stuart Band and Vladimir Urazhevski.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ah i know Nina nice lady x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Okay so if I entered Aiden in puppy at a champ show and he won (doubt it but lets pretend) he would then have to beat the winners of the other classes to be awarded a CC?
> 
> At blackpool cham show the average was 5 dogs per class. (give or take).


Correct - if he won his class, he would be called back into the ring when all the dog judging is finished (i.e. as an unbeaten dog) - it doesn't matter that he's a puppy - he's still unbeaten if he has won his class.

It's unusual, but not unheard of, for puppies to win the ticket / reserve ticket.

Assuming he doesn't win either the CC / RCC - then he will challenge the winner of the other puppy class for Best Dog Puppy.

IF he wins Best Dog Puppy, you will then have to wait until the end of the bitch judging and the bitch ticket has been awarded to challenge for Best Puppy in Breed

HTH


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We're at East of England next  Not got much planned for the next few months as hopefully have pups due


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> We're at East of England next  Not got much planned for the next few months as hopefully have pups due


When is that Jess? it seems to have completely bypassed my radar - but guessing it is soon and might explain certain open show entries


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

swarthy said:


> When is that Jess? it seems to have completely bypassed my radar - but guessing it is soon and might explain certain open show entries


Its next weekend. I think its Windsor this weekend too.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I love springers said:


> We are doing
> 
> Leeds champ show
> East riding gundog
> ...


I will be at North Riding with both my daughters, will have to try and catch up whilst we are up there, I am told it is a very cold place


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My next show is Leeds, but I missed the last day to enter os it was the day I went on Holiday  So will be there but be dogless  and supporting Cara and other friends though.:thumbup1: And handling my friends bitch, Kassy, who is adorable.

Next Champ show will be WKC on sat 2oth aug.

Then SKC weekend after - very exciting as 5 of pups will be there as they all turn 6 months just a few days beforehand.

Just doing the one Open Show, Durham County, on July 17th and the COmpanion show they running the day before on the Saturday.:thumbup:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

tashi said:


> I will be at North Riding with both my daughters, will have to try and catch up whilst we are up there, I am told it is a very cold place


I have never been there before but am going to give it a go this year.....What dogs do you have and i will keep a look out for you... Hope it is not toooooo cold i don't do cold


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

AVNSC does not count towards JW.

Dog Show Award FAQs - The Kennel Club

You can only claim points in a breed class/best of breed, providing there were at least 3 dogs in the class/challenge.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I love springers said:


> I have never been there before but am going to give it a go this year.....What dogs do you have and i will keep a look out for you... Hope it is not toooooo cold i don't do cold


No dogs with us the three of us are judging there, my daughters are doing both sexes of the goldens and I am doing the spaniels except english ;0)


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

casandra said:


> AVNSC does not count towards JW.
> 
> Dog Show Award FAQs - The Kennel Club
> 
> You can only claim points in a breed class/best of breed, providing there were at least 3 dogs in the class/challenge.


Yes, but not both. If there are three dogs in the class, you get a point - if there are less than three dogs in the class, but three dogs in the challenge, then you get 1 point if you go BOB.

But to turn that on it's head slightly, a friend of mine won the Junior Class (two dogs) - the dog who came 2nd in Junior went on to win Graduate and Open - both classes had 5 dogs - she obviously then had BOB.

The KC confirmed she had a point for the BOB win, because although she was the only dog in the challenge - she effectively beat 9 dogs in total to get BOB.

Some seem to think you get the points for the Breed class and BOB - it's either / or - if you get them for the class, you don't get them for BOB as well - must be very frustrating for someone who wins say three classes of two dogs, but then only gets one point for BOB  (as they have still effectively beat three dogs)

The dog in question did go on to get her JW.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Was even more frustrating to take Best Puppy in group at my first ever show out (over several dozen other dogs...) and not walk away with any points


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

casandra said:


> Was even more frustrating to take Best Puppy in group at my first ever show out (over several dozen other dogs...) and not walk away with any points


 Yes - I know sometimes people find it frustrating that they can sometimes take BOB as a puppy and get nothing for it.

Having said all that - don't forget that BOB and Adult group placings do count towards the Show Certificate of Merit - so worth keeping a record of them


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

tashi said:


> No dogs with us the three of us are judging there, my daughters are doing both sexes of the goldens and I am doing the spaniels except english ;0)


I will look out for you then and say hello mrs W


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Talking of points and stuff, I am at Durham County Open show this Sunday and I know the rottie entry is not so good, and for some reason I entered my veteran bitch in Open Bitch, sooooooooo, I am sneakily hoping she can take BOB and get her last point for her Show Cert of Merit, after gaining the other 24 points in less than a year then sitting on them for nearly 4 years now, lol!!

All paws crossed!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

3 weeks and 3 days till Aidens first show and we are totally not ready.:frown2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I love springers said:


> I will look out for you then and say hello mrs W


LOL you have referred to your schedule then lol and no please come up and say Hello Julie


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

tashi said:


> LOL you have referred to your schedule then lol and no please come up and say Hello Julie


Yes ....I had a sneaky look in the schedule...Will come and say Hello Julie  see you then..Alison


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Talking of points and stuff, I am at Durham County Open show this Sunday and I know the rottie entry is not so good, and for some reason I entered my veteran bitch in Open Bitch, sooooooooo, I am sneakily hoping she can take BOB and get her last point for her Show Cert of Merit, after gaining the other 24 points in less than a year then sitting on them for nearly 4 years now, lol!!
> 
> All paws crossed!!


Keeping everything crossed for you - as you know - my girl was close when she hurt her leg  - do it for both of us


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you - as you know - my girl was close when she hurt her leg  - do it for both of us


Aww, what a lovely thought! We will do our utmost!! Have been whispering in Cleos ear already, lol!! And she can have a practice run at the Companion show beforehand on the Saturday.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

so far we are entered for....m+n,leeds,paignton,houndshow,skc,city and darllington

think we are also doing south wales,our club show,midland counties...and a few local open show..busy busy


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> so far we are entered for....m+n,leeds,paignton,houndshow,skc,city and darllington
> 
> think we are also doing south wales,our club show,midland counties...and a few local open show..busy busy


Yes - it's that time of year isn't it 

We have cut back a bit this year - I qualified my boy at Blackpool and at a CH breed show - so other than what we've entered and some relatively local CH shows, will be looking at Open and Companion shows - although - it does seem that some of the Open Shows have moved away from June to August - I am guessing numbers tend to be lower then with the CH shows on and holidays


----------

